# WHERE ARE THE CATFISH ON ESCAMBIA AND PERDIDO RIVER??



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

I am going to take my father on either escambia or perdido river. I have had no luck on either! I need advice on where to go, what to use, and where to launch!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I sent you a pm


----------

